
A Short History of the BTree (2011) - fizwhiz
https://www.perforce.com/blog/110928/short-history-btree
======
rdtsc
CouchDB uses B-trees in an interesting append-only fashion:

[http://guide.couchdb.org/draft/btree.html](http://guide.couchdb.org/draft/btree.html)

That makes it work well for reliability and data durability. I have never had
it corrupt data over the years. Can always pull the plug on the server (or
kill -9 the process) knowing it will recover to a consistent state, or you can
also take filesystem snapshot at any time and get a constent database image
(I've used that for backups).

------
jupp0r
Good article. As a side note:

"and you know how high-performing and scalable Perforce servers are"

Sure, their performance is only surpassed by that of the perforce client.

------
ameida
Very interesting and links are gems.

